# kaspersky is not working



## mituls18 (Mar 12, 2008)

i recently removed mcafee and i installed Kaspersky antivirus and restarted my pc,but after that im not getting any icon of kaspersky on taskbar neither i'm not able to open it by clicking on its icon (i.e from program files or desktop) .i even tried removing kaspersky, but it said that kaspersky antivirus is running in the background. then whats the problem? why i'm not albe to open the application? please help! :sigh:


----------



## Leticron (Mar 9, 2008)

Are you sure, McAfee is completely removed??? Kaspersky is known to only partially install if there are still traces of McAfee or Symantec products.
You could always try McAfee-Consumer-Product-Removal-Tool.shtml]Mcafee's Consumer Product Removal Tool

click on the 4th link of that page and follow the directions
then uninstall, reboot and re-install Kaspersky

-le


----------



## mituls18 (Mar 12, 2008)

i tried removing Mcafee removal tool,it was successfully cleaned after that i uninstall,reboot and re-install kaspersky.
it didn't work,I'm still not able to open kaspersky antivirus and it keeps on running in background


----------

